# New Plasma Table



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

So I have building a 4x8 plasma table for my business, I thought that I would share some pics..and yes it is pink...:rockn:..

Ihave the Gantry put together...I am waiting for the electronics to come in.I will finish the table this week and hopefully start test running next weekend.


----------



## Gravehunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Are you going to have an enclosed bottom so an exhaust fan can suck smoke away? Or water table? 
What power source are you going to run? 

Who did you get your electronics from? 

I ran one 2 of those for a few years at a job. Started to build one of my own before the economy tanked and me and the wife both lost our jobs. Sold everything then. 

Interesting build!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

He has a water table for it.. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

those are perfect for skid plates then you could some for our brutes lol.:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! Been watching the pics on facebook this weekend.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

It is a water table like Jason said. The electronics are from candcnc and the gantry is precision plasma. I should be getting the electronics this week. The gantry is in my dining room. 

My plans are to become a vendor here and I do have a few items on the list for brutes. :saevilw: I have a idea for a radiator cover that you have not seen Jason knows.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Impact Fab said:


> It is a water table like Jason said. The electronics are from candcnc and the gantry is precision plasma. I should be getting the electronics this week. The gantry is in my dining room.
> 
> My plans are to become a vendor here and I do have a few items on the list for brutes. :saevilw: I have a idea for a radiator cover that you have not seen Jason knows.


Just remember if u need a brute to practice on... I know where one is... Lol


---
- Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

gpinjason said:


> Just remember if u need a brute to practice on... I know where one is... Lol
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


I will 100% need the brute..I need some skid plate measurments and measurements for the radiator relocation...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Impact Fab said:


> I will 100% need the brute..I need some skid plate measurments and measurements for the radiator relocation...


Mine is available too if you need it..


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

fstang24 said:


> Mine is available too if you need it..


Well maybe we can split it up..:bigok:...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Impact Fab said:


> Well maybe we can split it up..:bigok:...


well mine has alot of accessories already, I need belly skids maybe you can work on that..


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

gpinjason said:


> Just remember if u need a brute to practice on... I know where one is... Lol
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


X3, don't have any protection but the crappy stock kawie skids all-around.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

Does any one have a stock one laying around that I can get layed out in Cad? Do y'all want to see holes for drainage or just the access holes? Give me some details in what is wanted and over the next couple of weeks I will get it layed out and cut...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you ever need help w/ CAD work holla... It's what I do :bigok:


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> If you ever need help w/ CAD work holla... It's what I do :bigok:


Hmm..we can work something out for sure...I will P.M you


----------

